# The Chat Shack!



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Do you know what I think Dog Chat needs? 

A Chat Shack... 

Somewhere we can go and just chat. Not the one in general because a lot of us don't venture that far  

I love chatting and having a laugh with you guys but hate derailing threads... Just a place where we can talk about chocolate... Wagons or whatever we want 

Who's with me?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhhhh I dunno, the fun police dont seem to like it......


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, I've noticed...

Maybe we can't be trusted


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Apparently not. Its ok for a MOD, to state we are incapable of individual thought tho which is odd


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

God forbid we have a laugh and a joke eh? I want a chat shack!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

This place needs a Chat Shack... Everyone else has one :crying:

I'll just sit and eat my peanut buttercup ice cream and drown my sorrows


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> This place needs a Chat Shack... Everyone else has one :crying:
> 
> I'll just sit and eat my peanut buttercup ice cream and drown my sorrows


I don't like peanut butter or ice cream. I just had a clotted cream and jam scone though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have done a reverse report on that thread in the hope it's opened again. I think if you just read the first page, maybe two then you'd think it was going bad and wouldn't turn into the silly, nice thread it did


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Im eating willow's mums peanut butter cups....... shhhhhhhh


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Chat Shack sounds like the name of a bar on a tropical beach, so as long as the cocktails keep coming, I'll stick around


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

bearcub said:


> Chat Shack sounds like the name of a bar on a tropical beach, so as long as the cocktails keep coming, I'll stick around


Cocktails... Now there's an idea 

Do you like Pink Coladas?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Chat Shack sounds like the name of a bar on a tropical beach, so as long as the cocktails keep coming, I'll stick around


Ohhhhhh booze....good call


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhhhhh booze....good call


It's always a good call


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

What the heck, I'm in. 

I'm eating NOTHING however as I'm trying to not be such a lard bottom. I decided that after having extra cheesy lasagne and then a lidl rip off of a penguin biscuit for my tea.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> What the heck, I'm in.
> 
> I'm eating NOTHING however as I'm trying to not be such a lard bottom. I decided that after having extra cheesy lasagne and then a lidl rip off of a penguin biscuit for my tea.


What about yoghurt covered cranberries?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Cocktails... Now there's an idea
> 
> Do you like Pink Coladas?


If you mean Pina Coladas, then yes, I do  and if you mean Pink Coladas (not sure what they are), then yes, I do


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> What the heck, I'm in.
> 
> I'm eating NOTHING however as I'm trying to not be such a lard bottom. I decided that after having extra cheesy lasagne and then a lidl rip off of a penguin biscuit for my tea.


I've got some carrots in the fridge if you want to snack on those so you don't feel so left out


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> What the heck, I'm in.
> 
> I'm eating NOTHING however as I'm trying to not be such a lard bottom. I decided that after having extra cheesy lasagne and then a lidl rip off of a penguin biscuit for my tea.


So youll just be sticking to the booze?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

bearcub said:


> If you mean Pina Coladas, then yes, I do  and if you mean Pink Coladas (not sure what they are), then yes, I do


Lol! Stupid phone! A pink Colada could be fun though 



Sarah1983 said:


> I've got some carrots in the fridge if you want to snack on those so you don't feel so left out


Booo! Cover them in something yum, and I'm in 

Actually, no, I'm not... I want chocolate and peanut butter


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

Booooooooo, I go and do the washing up and the wagons have departed! 

I would like a Chat Shack! I am eating Divine, Dark chocolate right now and drinking cranberry juice (ya know, a healthy whatsit to balance out teh choccy!)


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

That wagon has passed, unfortunately 

But stick some vodka in that cranberry juice and I'm right there with you


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to join please!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> I don't like peanut butter or ice cream. I just had a clotted cream and jam scone though.


I dont know what the heck clotted cream is but it sounds absolutely disgusting LOL! The word clot and food stuffs should never be combined IMO!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you for your kind offer of carrots, but if I have so much as a whiff of food on my person, the monsters will wake and look pleadingly at me for food. 

However.... I do indeed like piña coladas and also I like dancing in the rain. I could be forced into having a captain Morgans, purely for medicinal purposes (see thread about crone fingers) obviously but I'm meant to be going to a body combat class in the morning and I don't think the captain and vigorous kicking and leaping would make the best mix. But it would only be one.....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Christ only went to look for white chocolate and yous went wild and wrecked the place, have fun but make it quiet, anyway I ate the wagon wheels... Ha... No booze cruises peeps I don't drink, and everyone loves each other a little bit to much when booze is out.... So any way white chocolate yummmy..


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I dont know what the heck clotted cream is but it sounds absolutely disgusting LOL! The word clot and food stuffs should never be combined IMO!


YOU BETTER NOT BE DISSING CLOTTED CREAM!!! 

Those Americans


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I dont know what the heck clotted cream is but it sounds absolutely disgusting LOL! The word clot and food stuffs should never be combined IMO!


I can see where your coming from with the wording but disgusting it is not.........


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Thank you for your kind offer of carrots, but if I have so much as a whiff of food on my person, the monsters will wake and look pleadingly at me for food.
> 
> However.... I do indeed like piña coladas and also I like dancing in the rain. I could be forced into having a captain Morgans, purely for medicinal purposes (see thread about crone fingers) obviously but I'm meant to be going to a body combat class in the morning and I don't think the captain and vigorous kicking and leaping would make the best mix. But it would only be one.....


As long as you don't sing "join me dancing naked in the rain" it is all good....


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I dont know what the heck clotted cream is but it sounds absolutely disgusting LOL! The word clot and food stuffs should never be combined IMO!


Its really really really thick cream, really really thick and lush. You don't really have an equivalent, the nearest would be stiffly whipped heavy cream I think.  Its lovely though honest.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ouesi, clotted cream is DELICIOUS. It is very rich, thick dairy cream and you may as well just slap it on your thighs and have done!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Oooh I love clotted cream!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> YOU BETTER NOT BE DISSING CLOTTED CREAM!!!
> 
> Those Americans


Well call it something appetizing then, weirdo Brit....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Christ only went to look for white chocolate and yous went wild and wrecked the place, have fun but make it quiet, anyway I ate the wagon wheels... Ha... No booze cruises peeps I don't drink, and everyone loves each other a little bit to much when booze is out.... So any way white chocolate yummmy..


Apparently we can't be trusted 

No booze?! 

Okay! Pink grapefruit Colada for Meezey! There _is_ always one lol.

Everything goes t*ts up as soon as I join in... What hint have I missed?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Apparently we can't be trusted
> 
> No booze?!
> 
> ...


Sòooooooo its your fault!!!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

To be fair Ouesi, clotted cream sounds (and is) a lot tastier than grits


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Sòooooooo its your fault!!!!


I think so...

:crying:

I'll behave! I promise!!!


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

bearcub said:


> To be fair Ouesi, clotted cream sounds (and is) a lot tastier than grits


Whats a grits?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Well call it something appetizing then, weirdo Brit....


Can't argue with that one... It isn't even clotty (is that a word?)

It's yum!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

bearcub said:


> To be fair Ouesi, clotted cream sounds (and is) a lot tastier than grits


Er gravel is a lot tastier than grits!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

No pink grapefruit drinks of any kind, I wouldn't inflict it on meezey. 

We got given a fancy night in an hotel as a wedding present and by the time we booked it I was pregnant with my son and was green with morning sickness and my husband ordered me a virgin cocktail to cheer me up. 

It was basically grapefruit juice with a straw and everyone around me was rabble rousing and singing 'is this the way to Amarillo' (that was big in the charts then) and I would have been in the middle of them, only I was green and drinking vile grapefruit juice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

bearcub said:


> To be fair Ouesi, clotted cream sounds (and is) a lot tastier than grits


Meh... Grits are a southern thing, and no, theyre not really very good. You have to either slow cook them with thick cream and cheese or spice them up in a low-country shrimp & grits dish. By themselves they taste like nothing. Well, gritty nothing LOL!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> No pink grapefruit drinks of any kind, I wouldn't inflict it on meezey.
> 
> We got given a fancy night in an hotel as a wedding present and by the time we booked it I was pregnant with my son and was green with morning sickness and my husband ordered me a virgin cocktail to cheer me up.
> 
> It was basically grapefruit juice with a straw and everyone around me was rabble rousing and singing 'is this the way to Amarillo' (that was big in the charts then) and I would have been in the middle of them, only I was green and drinking vile grapefruit juice.


Poor you! That sounds like hell!

You can make up for it now


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Meh... Grits are a southern thing, and no, theyre not really very good. You have to either slow cook them with thick cream and cheese or spice them up in a low-country shrimp & grits dish. By themselves they taste like nothing. Well, gritty nothing LOL!


Yeah, I still don't know what a grit is


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

On another note I made Sardine Butter earlier, basically sardines mashed with butter, a bit of lemon juice, spring onions maybe, and some black pepper, it is wonderful on hot toast. Can be rolled up into a log shape too or just put in a tub to refrigerate. 

:001_tt1:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Margelli said:


> On another note I made Sardine Butter earlier, basically sardines mashed with butter, a bit of lemon juice, spring onions maybe, and some black pepper, it is wonderful on hot toast. Can be rolled up into a log shape too or just put in a tub to refrigerate.
> 
> :001_tt1:


I'm sorry... What?!

Give me toast and peanut butter any day!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Margelli said:


> On another note I made Sardine Butter earlier, basically sardines mashed with butter, a bit of lemon juice, spring onions maybe, and some black pepper, it is wonderful on hot toast. Can be rolled up into a log shape too or just put in a tub to refrigerate.
> 
> :001_tt1:


You waaaaaaa? A Sardine log? :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

Grits are just the white part of the corn kernel, in small pieces. Its the left-overs in corn processing, it was a go-to food with the poor and the slaves in the south because its super cheap source of carbohydrates and sticks with you on a long day of work in the fields. Nowadays everyone in the south eats them, but they need a lot of TLC by a good cook to make them appetizing. A skill I personally do not possess, so its oatmeal all the way for me


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

HELL YES AM IN. . . . . . . .pass me the chocolate (none of that over pond rubbish) oh and am going to pull the pregnant lady card. . . .I going to need enough for two


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

Meezey said:


> You waaaaaaa? A Sardine log? :huh:


Not quite its the recipe rolled up like you would a log of butter for storage! I did not explain myself well!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

Margelli said:


> On another note I made Sardine Butter earlier, basically sardines mashed with butter, a bit of lemon juice, spring onions maybe, and some black pepper, it is wonderful on hot toast. Can be rolled up into a log shape too or just put in a tub to refrigerate.
> 
> :001_tt1:


Ew....!!! Sardine log? Oh my!

Okay peeps, Im off to yoga with my munchkins, try to behave? (She says in all futility....)


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> HELL YES AM IN. . . . . . . .pass me the chocolate (none of that over pond rubbish) oh and am going to pull the pregnant lady card. . . .I going to need enough for two


You my dear can have the Sardine log yummy huh... Nom nom nom nom nommy...


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Yeah, I still don't know what a grit is


Ground corn, texture is a bit like porridge... I tried them at a roadside diner in Tennesse, thinking, bet they'll be typical tasty US breakfasty food. How wrong I was :crying:


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

Meezey said:


> You my dear can have the Sardine log yummy huh... Nom nom nom nom nommy...


It is nommy nom nom indeed. :hand:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Ew....!!! Sardine log? Oh my!
> 
> Okay peeps, Im off to yoga with my munchkins, try to behave? (She says in all futility....)


You're implying that we don't behave?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Margelli said:


> On another note I made Sardine Butter earlier, basically sardines mashed with butter, a bit of lemon juice, spring onions maybe, and some black pepper, it is wonderful on hot toast. Can be rolled up into a log shape too or just put in a tub to refrigerate.
> 
> :001_tt1:


Fish log . . . . . :nonod: Although prawn toast Oooooh mmmmm. . . I know its not the same thing entirely but it's fishy toast


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Can we change the topic back to chocolate?... Sardines are beyond me 

Saying that, most things are beyond me :blink:


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

this explains it far better, it is NOT just a log of sardines :lol:

Recipe: Sardine Butter from France | Eat Your World Blog


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

What is wrong with you people fishy toast????????? Boke......

Now Marmite on toast..... Yummmmmy...... Righteous as Guy would say........


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Margelli said:


> On another note I made Sardine Butter earlier, basically sardines mashed with butter, a bit of lemon juice, spring onions maybe, and some black pepper, it is wonderful on hot toast. Can be rolled up into a log shape too or just put in a tub to refrigerate.
> 
> :001_tt1:


Have you met my OH? Just the sort of thing he'd love... and my dogs too for that matter


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Margelli said:


> this explains it far better, it is NOT just a log of sardines :lol:
> 
> Recipe: Sardine Butter from France | Eat Your World Blog


To be fair that sounds pretty yummy, I love fish flavoury things lately. :huh:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> What is wrong with you people fishy toast????????? Boke......
> 
> Now Marmite on toast..... Yummmmmy...... Righteous as Guy would say........


Marmite is okay... I mean, it's not peanut butter, but it's alright


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

:nonod: go for a walk and you smash the wagons and start eating FISH :nonod:

I have proper old fashioned vodka gimlet been wanting to try one for ages. It's rather nice 

And a packet of galaxy cake bars :001_tt1:

But am willing to share.

Chocolate, vodka and clotted cream on a pancake. Heaven. :blush:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> :nonod: go for a walk and you smash the wagons and start eating FISH :nonod:
> 
> I have proper old fashioned vodka gimlet been wanting to try one for ages. It's rather nice
> 
> ...


Come on don't be shy grab a Sardine log


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

GingerRogers said:


> :nonod: go for a walk and you smash the wagons and start eating FISH :nonod:
> 
> I have proper old fashioned vodka gimlet been wanting to try one for ages. It's rather nice
> 
> ...


I think I have a bottle of peach schnapps somewhere, I'll swap you a glass of it for a couple galaxy cake bars? :lol:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there anything as versatile as toast? You can have owt you like on it, sweet or savoury and it is still truly wonderful. 

The base for any toast dealio HAS to be real butter. Then topped with either pate or a wee bit of jam. 

I like my arteries hardened.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Come on don't be shy grab a Sardine log


Bahahahaha....


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Arwww no fair, I can't have the booze :crying:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> :nonod: go for a walk and you smash the wagons and start eating FISH :nonod:
> 
> I have proper old fashioned vodka gimlet been wanting to try one for ages. It's rather nice
> 
> ...


I like the sound of your pancakes, GR!

Can never have enough vodka, or Jack Daniels, or Scotch, or.... JEAGERBOMBS!!!

Now the party has started...

HERE COMES THE JEAGER TRAIN


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

CaliDog said:


> Come on don't be shy grab a Sardine log


Goshdarn I should have just left the storage part out....


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Lauren, you are the friend of my teens that always got me into trouble. Easy lead, me.


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

I am ashamed to admit I don't like many alcoholic beverages. I have yet to find a wine that is drinkable!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Lauren, you are the friend of my teens that always got me into trouble. Easy lead, me.


I think, m'dear, you'll find that it's Jeager that starts, carries on and finishes the trouble 

I am a mere victim 

Bit that's a whole other bandwagon


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't like wine either, it all tastes like Sarsons to me. 

I'm a hard liquor kind of girl, plus, I'm Northern Irish so it's practically the law to be able to handle lashings of drink.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I don't like wine either, it all tastes like Sarsons to me.
> 
> I'm a hard liquor kind of girl, plus, I'm Northern Irish so it's practically the law to be able to handle lashings of drink.


Norn Irn... Have you seen (or heard) the little Irish trolls?

"Ner Ner Ner Ner Ner, situation"... Just brilliant


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think, m'dear, you'll find that it's Jeager that starts, carries on and finishes the trouble
> 
> I am a mere victim
> 
> Bit that's a whole other bandwagon


Let's not board them bandwagons look where that ended :hand:

I have just sent the OH the shop for . . . . Wait for it. . . . . .

Prawn cocktail crisps and chocolate :blush:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Norn Irn... Have you seen (or heard) the little Irish trolls?
> 
> "Ner Ner Ner Ner Ner, situation"... Just brilliant


They may actually be my neighbours!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> Come on don't be shy grab a *Sardine *log


:nonod:



Margelli said:


> I think I have a bottle of *peach schnapps *somewhere, I'll swap you a glass of it for a couple galaxy cake bars? :lol:


:nonod:



Lauren5159 said:


> I like the sound of your pancakes, GR!
> 
> Can never have enough vodka, or Jack Daniels, or Scotch, or.... *JEAGERBOMBS*!!!
> 
> ...


:nonod:



Margelli said:


> I am ashamed to admit I don't like many alcoholic beverages. I have yet to find a wine that is drinkable!




wine is yummy and vodka is yummy

peach flavoured/smelling anything is banned, makes me gag

fish makes me gag  I dont actually dislike it but my brain does

Jaegermeister is the most god awful invention

I once spent an evening with my now friend 'Anna the Pole' where she convinced me I was not allowed to drink polish vodka straight from the freezer without a sour cucumber chaser :huh:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> They may actually be my neighbours!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll hold your hair while your boking your rings up and feeds yas sardine logs......


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> :nonod:
> 
> :nonod:
> 
> ...


Sour cucumber chaser? Ohhhhhh the things I could say to this............ Hush now gutter mind Meezey......


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> Jaegermeister is the most god awful invention
> 
> I once spent an evening with my now friend 'Anna the Pole' where she convinced me I was not allowed to drink polish vodka straight from the freezer without a sour cucumber chaser :huh:




What does a sour cucumber chaser involve?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok the pic is sideways but you get the idea :001_tongue:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Ok the pic is sideways but you get the idea :001_tongue:


I'm on my way!!!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I am currently eating a Salted Maple Caramel yogurt from Tescos but my mind is on sardine logs :nonod:


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

I hope you taste nothing but sardines until the weekend! *evil laugh*

That's a good haul Calidog!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Ok the pic is sideways but you get the idea :001_tongue:


Cali dog, listen very carefully, with your first pregnancy, you can get away with asking for ANYTHING food wise.

Fizzy laces, full fat milk with rice crispies, bringing kebabs home - happy times.

Also, you aren't allowed to lift heavy things or over exert yourself. You will never have such a golden time again.

By the second pregnancy, you will be hoiking about practically anything, grumbling about this or that and will be met with rolling eyes and a sigh when you say you really, really NEED chips from that exact chippy down the road that only has odd opening hours.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> What does a sour cucumber chaser involve?


:huh: well its a top secret polish traditional recipe.......

......................very complicated, involving one jar of (basically gherkins but all poles will deny that ) sour cucumbers picked fresh from the jar and swallowed (bit like the salt and lemon with tequilla :001_tt1 

The neat vodka kind of makes it taste ok but I have never revisited that night


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Margelli said:


> I hope you taste nothing but sardines until the weekend! *evil laugh*
> 
> That's a good haul Calidog!


Perks of being pregnant my OH will late night shop runs for my. . . . er cravings. . . Am not milking it honest :huh:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> :huh: well its a top secret polish traditional recipe.......
> 
> ......................very complicated, involving one jar of (basically gherkins but all poles will deny that ) sour cucumbers picked fresh from the jar and swallowed (bit like the salt and lemon with tequilla :001_tt1
> 
> The neat vodka kind of makes it taste ok but I have never revisited that night


Ummm like a whole gerkin? In one swallow?????? Mmmhmmmm....


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Cali dog, listen very carefully, with your first pregnancy, you can get away with asking for ANYTHING food wise.
> 
> Fizzy laces, full fat milk with rice crispies, bringing kebabs home - happy times.
> 
> ...


Haha love it!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Ummm like a whole gerkin? In one swallow?????? Mmmhmmmm....


Maybe the difference is they are small thin ones :blush:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Ummm like a whole gerkin? In one swallow?????? Mmmhmmmm....


Dirty clart! My days of that carry on are looonnnggg gone.

I'd rather read a good book!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Well that little load of goodies are well gone  and I even just got the last slice of pizza of OH 

Wow am greedy tonight, I blame all this talk of food. :huh:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> Maybe the difference is they are small thin ones :blush:


I'm keeping my mouth shut! I'd like this thread to stay open


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm bloody starving............... And I'm trying to be good.... I want bad stuff....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I'm bloody starving............... And I'm trying to be good.... I want bad stuff....


But bad stuff is sooo good


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I've resisted everything. I'm practically a saint. 

Considering I have spent the last three weeks eating ice cream, chocolate and any other rubbish that can be classified as 'holiday food', I won't start polishing my halo just yet though.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Well my truck load of food has made me mega sleepy, am off to sleep night night all save me some sardines :001_tongue:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Well my truck load of food has made me mega sleepy, am off to sleep night night all save me some sardines :001_tongue:


I'm off to bed too... Work tomorrow :crying:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Morning folks!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Maybe the difference is they are small thin ones :blush:


Noone likes a small thin one........


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

*must get mind out of the gutter*


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Margelli said:


> *must get mind out of the gutter*


Im blaming Meezey.......


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Im blaming Meezey.......


Wasn't me, wasn't even there .... Nope... Although I dreamt about Sardine logs last night


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Wasn't me, wasn't even there .... Nope... Although I dreamt about Sardine logs last night


:blink: :blink:

Sometimes I worry about you


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a wedding in 6 weeks time so as its the 1st of August I am now trying to be 'healthy'...ish until then.

Well its already nearly 9am.. I've had a fruit pot.... BUT I WANT CHOCOLATE :crying:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

I always laugh how threads like this always either end up about food or about something dodgy, or both! :lol:

I have goody goody gumdrops icecream in the freezer waiting for me :drool:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

The first few days are always hard when I want to stop eating chocolate :crying:

I'm bored at work and chocolate always helps


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> :blink: :blink:
> 
> Sometimes I worry about you


I worry about me ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL the time lol :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> The first few days are always hard when I want to stop eating chocolate :crying:
> 
> I'm bored at work and chocolate always helps


Missus I stopped smoking about 18 months ago, and have piled on about 3 stone, and I can't even get past the first few hours of not eating chocolate.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Missus I stopped smoking about 18 months ago, and have piled on about 3 stone, and I can't even get past the first few hours of not eating chocolate.


I have no hope  Why is chocolate so yummy :crying: I just want to loose a few pounds for the wedding as all of Alex's sisters and cousins are skinny minis!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm off the **** a year next week. It has been pretty darn miserable without them and I STILL can't get my head around the fact that quiting smoking means I will never have a lovely, lovely cigarette again. 

That's the reason I've (at last check, too scared to step on the scales again) put on over two stone. 

I'm now shoe horned into my gym gear and heading to combat at 10 and cx work at 11. Then, I will come home and be very sore and very tired and I will have to do stuff, with children, with dogs and then my mothers coming this evening so that's my day in a nut shell.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Girls girls girls it's far too early for chocolate  Although choc cereal sounds good right about now I have just woken up and have another day off today yay!! 

I am shamefully about to watch jeremy kyle in bed with some breakfast :mellow:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish I was off work. I've been here since 7:30 and don't finish until 4 :crying:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> I wish I was off work. I've been here since 7:30 and don't finish until 4 :crying:


Oh no that's rubbish, make a nice cuppa and skive a little


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Missus I stopped smoking about 18 months ago, and have piled on about 3 stone, and I can't even get past the first few hours of not eating chocolate.


Go you! Smoking is my one flaw... Yeah, that's right, I only have one 



Mrsred said:


> I'm off the **** a year next week. It has been pretty darn miserable without them and I STILL can't get my head around the fact that quiting smoking means I will never have a lovely, lovely cigarette again.
> 
> That's the reason I've (at last check, too scared to step on the scales again) put on over two stone.
> 
> I'm now shoe horned into my gym gear and heading to combat at 10 and cx work at 11. Then, I will come home and be very sore and very tired and I will have to do stuff, with children, with dogs and then my mothers coming this evening so that's my day in a nut shell.


All these people quitting smoking... Well done!!! :



Hanwombat said:


> I have no hope  Why is chocolate so yummy :crying: I just want to loose a few pounds for the wedding as all of Alex's sisters and cousins are skinny minis!


Um, missus.... You are a skinny mini!



Hanwombat said:


> I wish I was off work. I've been here since 7:30 and don't finish until 4 :crying:


Me too!  I've just started and already I'm bored... Can you tell


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm well bored! come on weekend!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm well bored! come on weekend!


I'm working this weekend! :crying:

Booooo!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry girls just to rub it in, am back in work over the weekend :


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

It's already the weekend here in the future, well, Friday night at least :001_tt2:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Sorry girls just to rub it in, am back in work over the weekend :


Well hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa to you I've got a long weekend  Saturday, Sunday AND Monday, and even better the OH is off too  I can feel days out with the woofers coming on, fish and chips by the sea side soooooo ha to you being in bed still watching guff TV....

Can't watch that programme makes me want to stick my foot through the TV, and I want to curl up and die of embarrassment for the families of the people who air their dirty knickers on in...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> It's already the weekend here in the future, well, Friday night at least :001_tt2:


Ohhhhhh are you like Capt Jack? Do you have your own wormhole?

( not referencing Doctor Who as I think it's poo, but Torchwood ( anagram of Doctor Who) was amazingggggggggggggggggg.. I love Capt Jack aka John Barrowman :001_wub


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Well hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa to you I've got a long weekend  Saturday, Sunday AND Monday, and even better the OH is off too  I can feel days out with the woofers coming on, fish and chips by the sea side soooooo ha to you being in bed still watching guff TV....
> 
> Can't watch that programme makes me want to stick my foot through the TV, and I want to curl up and die of embarrassment for the families of the people who air their dirty knickers on in...


Well now am bloody well jealous! I love rubbish tv, jeremy kyle makes me cringe that's why I love it. . . . . . . .typical title _your not the dad my Uncles dogs sisters dad is! DNA RESULTS TODAY_


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Sorry girls just to rub it in, am back in work over the weekend :


Erm you can go off folk you know?

Wheres dogface in this pic?

Im having half day so semi long weekend for me..... and no blumming chocolate till past 5pm- ALL OF YOU :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Ohhhhhh are you like Capt Jack? Do you have your own wormhole?
> 
> ( not referencing Doctor Who as I think it's poo, but Torchwood ( anagram of Doctor Who) was amazingggggggggggggggggg.. I love Capt Jack aka John Barrowman :001_wub


:lol: I have no idea what you're talking about 

I just permanently live in the future. I won't tell you what happens though


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Ohhhhhh are you like Capt Jack? Do you have your own wormhole?
> 
> ( not referencing Doctor Who as I think it's poo, but Torchwood ( anagram of Doctor Who) was amazingggggggggggggggggg.. I love Capt Jack aka John Barrowman :001_wub


LOVE torchwood............. shame John bats for the other team,,,,,,,,,

But nah she is just on the opposite side of the globe is it.......


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Erm you can go off folk you know?
> 
> Wheres dogface in this pic?
> 
> Im having half day so semi long weekend for me..... and no blumming chocolate till past 5pm- ALL OF YOU :tongue_smilie:


Can you see the dog shape log at the end of the bed. . . . .yep that's her under the duvet she's a little madam she bugs you until you let her under.


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

Doctor Who is amazing and I will not be told otherwise!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Can you see the dog shape log at the end of the bed. . . . .yep that's her under the duvet she's a little madam she bugs you until you let her under.


I half thought that (because thats where Dexter would be) then I thought maybe not....... :biggrin5:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> I half thought that (because thats where Dexter would be) then I thought maybe not....... :biggrin5:


It's the best place in the house, don't blame them


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> LOVE torchwood............. shame John bats for the other team,,,,,,,,,
> 
> But nah she is just on the opposite side of the globe is it.......


It matters not to me he is gay, I lurveeeeeeeeeeeeee him even more for it... :001_wub:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> :lol: I have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> I just permanently live in the future. I won't tell you what happens though


Ummmmmmmmmm it that no idea coz I ain't making sense orrrrrrrrrrrr are you saying you don't know of Torchwood? Gurlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll you have no idea what you have missed lol

Yeah don't tell I like my life to be one big surprise lol


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

When you guys started talking about Captain Jack, I thought of Johnny Depp!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

By 9.30 am this morning I had already eaten some chilli heatwave doritos and maltesers :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I've had a fruit pot and have a headache and feel sick  Must be my body wanting chocolate!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've just had a 'skinny' blueberry muffin and a coffee 

Feeling more awake now


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muffin's are actually the one things I don't really crave. Though I once had a nice white chocolate and raspberry muffin 

I'm hungry


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> *Can you see the dog shape log at the end of the bed*. . . . .yep that's her under the duvet she's a little madam she bugs you until you let her under.


Are you sure it's not a sardine log?!! :yikes:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Are you sure it's not a sardine log?!! :yikes:


you caught me out


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ooooh only just found the 'Chat Shack'! Sounds like my cup of tea! 

owwww all this talk of food is making me hungryyyyyyy.....it's not to early for lunch is it?? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> It's already the weekend here in the future, well, Friday night at least :001_tt2:


Ha ha  Friday morning here, but no work today  Pouring down rain though 

Guess Ill take the girl-child back to school clothes shopping. Totally depressing, rain, back-to-school, kid outgrowing her clothes in one summer.... *sigh*


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Ha ha  Friday morning here, but no work today  Pouring down rain though
> 
> Guess Ill take the girl-child back to school clothes shopping. Totally depressing, rain, back-to-school, kid outgrowing her clothes in one summer.... *sigh*


Chucking it down here too  But it's been so dry the garden will be happy 

But I'll still have to venture out in the rain to water the polytunnel....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

mmm i love my.... apple :crying:

I had leftover chinese for lunch :drool:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I have to go to a meeting soooooooo don't want to feel like poop just wanna go home walk dogs then get changed in to PJ's and veg out on the sofa


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> mmm i love my.... apple :crying:
> 
> I had leftover chinese for lunch :drool:


mmmmmmmmmmm.........:drool:

Leftover takeaway is my favourite lunch!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I have to go to a meeting soooooooo don't want to feel like poop just wanna go home walk dogs then get changed in to PJ's and veg out on the sofa


Aw hopefully it goes quick! I wanna get finished at 4 so can get Io walked and then chillax! She still in season - over 3 weeks now grr!


Sarah H said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm.........:drool:
> 
> Leftover takeaway is my favourite lunch!


It was yummy!!! :drool:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

me and cali are having a lazy day today,both curled up on the sofa under a throw. My OH will walk her while am cooking tea tonight, I still haven't got a clue what I want although something stodgey while its rubbish outside am thinking maybe pie, mash, and veggies


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

CaliDog said:


> me and cali are having a lazy day today,both curled up on the sofa under a throw. My OH will walk her while am cooking tea tonight, I still haven't got a clue what I want although something stodgey while its rubbish outside am thinking maybe pie, mash, and veggies


Sounds perfek! 

We're having a lazy day too, I've had friends from 'Up North' visiting for the past few days and we've been off out doing stuff the whole time. We were lucky with the weather too, so as today is wet and nasty it's the prefect day for lazing about and doing as little as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bright sunshine here! Had half day so at hone but doing the cleaning....... yawn


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I wish this was called something else. I keep seeing cats but if it was the dog shack that sound too much like......

I had boring salad as I am trying to lose my cigarette retirement waist increase. But there are some strawberries need eating I am eying up the nutella jar. Dippy strawbs :biggrin5:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> I wish this was called something else. I keep seeing cats but if it was the dog shack that sound too much like......
> 
> I had boring salad as I am trying to lose my cigarette retirement waist increase. But there are some strawberries need eating I am eying up the nutella jar. Dippy strawbs :biggrin5:


I don't think I can change it now 

I had a salad sandwich for lunch, washed down with water... Followed by a Twix 

Work is dragging!!! Can't believe I still have four hours until home time :crying:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> I don't think I can change it now
> 
> I had a salad sandwich for lunch, washed down with water... Followed by a Twix
> 
> Work is dragging!!! Can't believe I still have four hours until home time :crying:


I hate when that happens try not too clock watch too much, time will fly


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Sunny at present but is due to tip it down. Dogs were walked by husband and childer while I was crucified by a very attractive young man as the normal combat lady is on her hollibobs. I was disgraced by my sweaty, hippo like leapings.

I have gotten seriously unfit and will need sticks to get around tomorrow no doubt. 

Wash on and yoghurt an fruit for lunch BUT my mother is coming this evening and depending on her mood, she may or may not bring a take away of some description. AND she might bring my son home with her for a sleepover so I will get a semi peaceful evening. I have two dogs under the age of one, semi peace is the best i will get at this point in my life. 

So, if I get a take away, my hard work will be undone but I won't have to cook and if she doesn't I will cobble together something that isn't made of lard, so not too bad a day really.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

I've already had a naughty takeaway... 

Been so good this week as well - turkey salads for lunch and dinner. 

Been to gym each night - and have lost 3 pounds from last week. 

So I cheated and had a plate of chips...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I need advice....











As I've had leftover takeaway I have essentially ruined my healthy eating dog... should I go and get chocolate and start again tomorrow?


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Chocolate!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I need advice....
> 
> As I've had leftover takeaway I have essentially ruined my healthy eating dog... should I go and get chocolate and start again tomorrow?


What's a healthy eating dog? 

Tomorrow is always the best time to start a diet  I mean, let's face it... A bit of chocolate isn't going to kill you after leftover takeaway


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Chocolate it is!!... and crisps :drool:

I'll start tomorrow!

Haha healthy eating dog :lol:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Chocolate it is!!... and crisps :drool:
> 
> I'll start tomorrow!
> 
> Haha healthy eating dog :lol:


Diets never start on a Saturday, have a munchy weekend and then start monday


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ahhhhh :lol: :drool:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Its too early for wine right? ??


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Its too early for wine right? ??


After 12 - so all good!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

AJ600 said:


> After 12 - so all good!!


Ohhh, like you


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Its too early for wine right? ??


no its friday never too early for wine


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Party at mine it is then!!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

no wine for me Mrs, is it sad that am looking forward to mash potatoes its all i can think about


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I finish in 5 mins.... then chocolate time!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Well boo to you guys!!! 

I still have an hour and a half left at work 

I want wine!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Chocolate, wine and mash potato on a friday night wow we are super cool!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Its too early for wine right? ??


It's Pimms o clock in the Phoolf household!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> It's Pimms o clock in the Phoolf household!


On my way.......


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> no wine for me Mrs, is it sad that am looking forward to mash potatoes its all i can think about


Ohhh yeah preggers cant do booze. Have extra mash instead!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

right you lovely lot am off to asda to get my mash  be good if you cant be good be careful!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

OOoh wine! Sounds like a good idea 

I bought 2 muffins, earlier, 1 blueberry, 1 chocolate, planning on eating one after lunch, and one after tea. Couldn't decide which to have at lunch, so had half of each! Omnomnomnom :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> right you lovely lot am off to asda to get my mash  be good if you cant be good be careful!


I do hope you mean potatoes and not the pre done stuff!!!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> I do hope you mean potatoes and not the pre done stuff!!!


Yeah Smash just isn't the same :nonod: and always reminds me of Bodger and Badger! :lol:


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well hate to break it to you guys....

I have a free pass this evening - so am going here

FEAST | Tobacco Dock

Yummy!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> It's Pimms o clock in the Phoolf household!


I love Pimms!  Share?

Ha! When I wrote Pimms, my phone automatically changed it to 'pimps' Glad I noticed that before you guys


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Of corse it's the real stuff smash just won't do might even get some cream to put in it, thought I was on my way to asda but OH is fafin around.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Of corse it's the real stuff smash just won't do might even get some cream to put in it, thought I was on my way to asda but OH is fafin around.


I can't stand smash! Everytime I've had it, it's had powdery clumps in it 

Only one hour and 10 minutes to go!!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

AJ600 said:


> Well hate to break it to you guys....
> 
> I have a free pass this evening - so am going here
> 
> ...


Well that's not fair!

Can I come?


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am quite lazy.. 

its M&S mash for us - if hubby is lucky enough for me to cook for him...


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Well that's not fair!
> 
> Can I come?


 funnily enough we had a spare ticket this afternoon..


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

AJ600 said:


> Well hate to break it to you guys....
> 
> I have a free pass this evening - so am going here
> 
> ...


Dont like you anymore.......


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Of corse it's the real stuff smash just won't do might even get some cream to put in it, thought I was on my way to asda but OH is fafin around.


Dont forget the lb of butter, you are eating for 2!!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dont forget the lb of butter, you are eating for 2!!!


Hell yes maybe even garlic butter mash!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Now garlic butter is lush  better than Sardine butter me thinks


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> Hell yes maybe even garlic butter mash!!


Om nom nom!!!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

CaliDog said:


> Hell yes maybe even garlic butter mash!!


Ohhhh yumsk!

I'm making Fajitas (also yumsk), but Mash is much more appealing in this weather!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

10 mins until I can go homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee and then bring on the long weekend with me Pupsters and man :001_wub:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I been home an hour  HAD CHOCOLATE :drool:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

20 minutes to go!!! Yay!!!!

Wine and chocolate for me when I get home  After walking Skip, of course


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> I love Pimms!  Share?
> 
> Ha! When I wrote Pimms, my phone automatically changed it to 'pimps' Glad I noticed that before you guys


Pimms is for sharing so come on round!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Chicken goujons, chips and garlic mayo down the hatch. 

Rampage has begun, THERE ISNT ANY CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've finally left work!!! Yay!!! 

That was THE longest day  

Want cuddles with my boys, chocolate and wine


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have not eaten two huge white choc chip cookies and a glass of milk while my mash is cooking ..... honest :aureola:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> I've finally left work!!! Yay!!!
> 
> That was THE longest day
> 
> Want cuddles with my boys, chocolate and wine


yay!!!! welcome to the party


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> Chicken goujons, chips and garlic mayo down the hatch.
> 
> Rampage has begun, THERE ISNT ANY CHOCOLATE!!!


Whatttttttttttttttttttttt???
Nee naw nee naw nee naw...... full on emergency, tell me you are close to a shop!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Have just poured the vino...... and relax

oh and did a tesco wine club order so literally a shed load to go round........ passes lauren a glass.....


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

CaliDog said:


> I have not eaten two huge white choc chip cookies and a glass of milk while my mash is cooking ..... honest :aureola:


Well, you're eating for two!! 



Lexiedhb said:


> Have just poured the vino...... and relax
> 
> oh and did a tesco wine club order so literally a shed load to go round........ passes lauren a glass.....


Count me in! Red or white?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

You can have red, white, pink, or even fizz!!!!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oooh fizz!

Well as it's virtual I might just treat myself :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Glass of pink fizz coming right up!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

:crying: :crying: :crying: I will have a glass of milk


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying: I will have a glass of milk


Alcohol free vino for the preggers one!!!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Alcohol free vino for the preggers one!!!!


yay!!! :crazy:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I love this on a friday, half day from work, so beds changed and on the line, along with the towels. House clean top to bottom, dinner (chicken stuffed with cream cheese, wrapped in bacon, sweet potatoes and peas) prepped and ready, glass of wine in hand, with tjoughts of a lovely bubble bath in a spotless bathroom, and clean fresh sheets later - perfect!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Yay!!! Red wine for me  Fanks! 

Just had a baked potato with tuna as the boys tuck in to a lamb leg  

Got home to find a little note from my dad saying that he took Skip for a run this afternoon... They were out for an hour and he was a very good little boy, even though he got mugged by two Labs. Dad said Skip just ignored them, recalled perfectly as the Labs ran around them. I've taught my dad well, he just kept running with Skip off leash and Skip stayed at his side until the Labs gave up 

So... That means a chilled night for me! I've got peach crumble in the oven


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I love this on a friday, half day from work, so beds changed and on the line, along with the towels. House clean top to bottom, dinner (chicken stuffed with cream cheese, wrapped in bacon, sweet potatoes and peas) prepped and ready, glass of wine in hand, with tjoughts of a lovely bubble bath in a spotless bathroom, and clean fresh sheets later - perfect!


You're dinner sounds super yums!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

OH has got home early too!!! Oh cheeky pinot noir for you..... 
Just dribbled a bit at the thought of peach crumble!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I just mowed the lawn... in the rain... is deserve a pimms or a cider if one is going please :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I just mowed the lawn... in the rain... is deserve a pimms or a cider if one is going please :tongue_smilie:


You really do! I don't even mow the lawn in good weather


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not into gardening etc but I like a mowed lawn! Though we leave a section unmowed for the bees, butterflies etc.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I just mowed the lawn... in the rain... is deserve a pimms or a cider if one is going please :tongue_smilie:


Got a katy cider I the fridge if that'll do ya?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Got a katy cider I the fridge if that'll do ya?


No idea what that is but :drool:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Arrrrghhhhh I could eat a scabby horse but having Chinese with OH when he finished his late..........


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I think a Cornish Rattler or proper scrumpy would be a better idea :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm a bit partial to strawberry and lime Kopperberg myself


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

What shall I have to eat?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm a bit partial to strawberry and lime Kopperberg myself


Mixed berries Rekorderlig :drool:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

am currently in a mash coma ate far too much of the stuff


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I'm eating an apple 



This will be followed by milky way magic stars later


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, it's all gone to hell in a handcart. 

Ran to the 'co' and got a bag of munchies, yellow stickered strawberries and cream and kinder eggs for the kids (one of which is 15 and was thrilled) 

Boy child away to mothers, took mutts a spin round the block with daughter, they are now comatose and we are watching a film and the house is lovely and quiet. 

Depending on daughters bed time, I may very well push the boat out and crack out the captains .


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Oh, it's all gone to hell in a handcart.
> 
> Ran to the 'co' and got a bag of munchies, yellow stickered strawberries and cream and kinder eggs for the kids (one of which is 15 and was thrilled)
> 
> ...


Go on go for it be a wee rebel


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I am destined to be portly forever.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> I think a Cornish Rattler or proper scrumpy would be a better idea :tongue_smilie:


Katy is proper cider, single variety thatchers, and errrrrr over 7%.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I am destined to be portly forever.


More to love! Also not as uncomfortable with boney dog elbows jabbing in ya  Padding!

Anyone want a nutella flapjack?
Made loads, ate some, now feel very sick...


----------



## Margelli (Jun 23, 2014)

Just had fish and chips from the Chippy!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

: shhhhhhhh about your yummy food can't order Chinese till after 11


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

A Nutella flapjack??? That sounds SCRUMPTIOUS! 

No, no, no! My clothes don't fit me anymore, I currently have four boobs. It is not a good look. 

Meezey - I would be dead, dead it tell you if I had to wait until 11 for my dinner!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> : shhhhhhhh about your yummy food can't order Chinese till after 11


After 11 :yikes: I'll be asleep then :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> A Nutella flapjack??? That sounds SCRUMPTIOUS!
> 
> No, no, no! My clothes don't fit me anymore, I currently have four boobs. It is not a good look.
> 
> Meezey - I would be dead, dead it tell you if I had to wait until 11 for my dinner!





Hanwombat said:


> After 11 :yikes: I'll be asleep then :tongue_smilie:


Joys of him being in retail management has to cash up and lock up the shop so people like Mrsred can pop out and get bad things


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I very much doubt it was your OH in the co op, unless he is in his early 60's and has a penchant for wearing his glasses on those thread things around your neck. 

Look here, it people like me that keep you in Rottweilers and cats. I'm spending money in these straightened times. Keeping people in a job, hell, I'm bringing us out of a recession!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I very much doubt it was your OH in the co op, unless he is in his early 60's and has a penchant for wearing his glasses on those thread things around your neck.
> 
> Look here, it people like me that keep you in Rottweilers and cats. I'm spending money in these straightened times. Keeping people in a job, hell, I'm bringing us out of a recession!


That's him................


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My own OH won't be in until midnight as he's on late week. He will be getting toast for his tea, what a wonderful wife I am!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> My own OH won't be in until midnight as he's on late week. He will be getting toast for his tea, what a wonderful wife I am!


If mine got in at midnight hed be making the toast himself!!!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> My own OH won't be in until midnight as he's on late week. He will be getting toast for his tea, what a wonderful wife I am!


Sure you'll be half cut on Morgans by then you won't give a fiddlers lol


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Meezey said:


> That's him................


He does work for the Co Op mind


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Daughter still up so I'm still as sober as a judge. Oh may well come in to find me flumped out with one of the dogs in the vicinity and the other on an armchair.

I can't crate them to go to bed as they would get all revved up again when he gets in and I can't even take them to bed with me to lie quietly as Russell would Acrobat and Shadow would not take that too well. She's currently asleep on the chair beside me and Russell is on the settee with daughter, he's rolling around grizzling with a kong wubba, nope, he's taken a dive over to Shadow and is now with me and my arm is between the two.
It's 9:30 on a Friday night, it really couldn't get any more rock and roll here.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm watching Sleepy Hollow  Tim Burton is my fave director!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm watching Sleepy Hollow  Tim Burton is my fave director!


I love Burton films too....partly due to his habit of casting a Mr. Depp in most of them :tongue_smilie: :biggrin5:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> I love Burton films too....partly due to his habit of casting a Mr. Depp in most of them :tongue_smilie: :biggrin5:


:drool: :drool:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm trying to watch diners drive in and dives but Cian and KT are "playing" with a tuggy and can't hear the TV over them!!!!!! Lil girlie is dragging the bit lump round the house!!!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Game of Thrones DVD marathon tonight!
I enjoy the Ramsay/Theon scenes more than I probably should  :crazy:


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Game of Thrones DVD marathon tonight!
> I enjoy the Ramsay/Theon scenes more than I probably should  :crazy:


Haha yeah...those scenes are...errrr....interesting....


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Game of Thrones DVD marathon tonight!
> I enjoy the Ramsay/Theon scenes more than I probably should  :crazy:


This made me laugh out loud :lol: I think I get what you mean!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

No! No spoilers! I haven't watched season four yet 

Luckily, I have no idea what you're all talking about, I don't think... Their names still go right over my head 

Are the dragons big yet?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> No! No spoilers! I haven't watched season four yet
> 
> Luckily, I have no idea what you're all talking about, I don't think... Their names still go right over my head
> 
> Are the dragons big yet?


Yeah they're pretty big by the end of the season


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> No! No spoilers! I haven't watched season four yet
> 
> Luckily, I have no idea what you're all talking about, I don't think... Their names still go right over my head
> 
> Are the dragons big yet?


I think that was season 3 
Big enough to be naughty dragons now :hand: THAT IS ALL


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

late to the party but meh it's pringles and xbox tonight


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

pogo said:


> late to the party but meh it's pringles and xbox tonight


Sounds good  unfortunately OH is obsessively into God of War on PS3 at the moment so I don't get a look in rrr: although I'm getting my revenge by currently watching Corrie


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just back from feast food festival and stuffed. The best of the bits we tasted was a fig, goats cheese and nut waffle. Sound gross but was amazing!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I think that was season 3
> Big enough to be naughty dragons now :hand: THAT IS ALL


Oops! Lol!

Oh well, I'm only interested in the dragons anyways 

They're my favs


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

I loves the ignore button so much.  I think I'd go a bit mad without it.

I am sooooo tired today. 

I need to read through this and catch up!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BeauNoir said:


> I loves the ignore button so much.  I think I'd go a bit mad without it.
> 
> I am sooooo tired today.
> 
> I need to read through this and catch up!


Oooh! What's the goss? What's happened? 

Unless, of course, you have me in ignore and can't read this? In which case, step away from the damn button and someone quote me!


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oooh! What's the goss? What's happened?
> 
> Unless, of course, you have me in ignore and can't read this? In which case, step away from the damn button and someone quote me!


Haha, it actually really annoys me that even though i have a few people blocked their posts still come up in quotes so i pretty much see most of their posts anyway.

I'd like to have it where everything is hidden and you can hit a button just to see that post if you want to try and make sense of the post. But, oh well.

No gossip, people just annoy me so rather than start a row I will block them, I don't get the point in fighting in the internet, just block them, job done.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BeauNoir said:


> Haha, it actually really annoys me that even though i have a few people blocked their posts still come up in quotes so i pretty much see most of their posts anyway.
> 
> I'd like to have it where everything is hidden and you can hit a button just to see that post if you want to try and make sense of the post. But, oh well.
> 
> No gossip, people just annoy me so rather than start a row I will block them, I don't get the point in fighting in the internet, just block them, job done.


Weirdly, I don't have anyone on ignore... Must change that


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Weirdly, I don't have anyone on ignore... Must change that


*burps* scuse me.... Nomnom Chinese....

I bet loadsssssssss of people have me on ignore  :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

Boooooo  Everyones asleep, but I did manage the back-to-school shop with minimal whining from the males in the family, got tons of good stuff at awesome sale prices, and finished with dinner at one of my favorite restaurants. And had ice-cream with nutty granola for dessert. Am happily stuffed and tired right now


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm awake  Well done on the shopping, I hate having to do things like that!

I've just been to the fabric shop to try to fashion something costume-esk for our Heelwork to Music demo next weekend. Goodness knows how it will turn out!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Morning!!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Good morning all!! Am up nice and early for work start of a 12 hour shift  see you all at 8pm


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Not fun!

I'm just eating crunchy nut clusters and the cat decides to stick his face in my bowl and grab some of my cereal  then he drops it on the floor.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Good morning 

I start work at 10  Dexter's at my aunt's and Skip is currently mugging me and my coffee 

Going to grab a muffin when I get to work  Meeting tonight so I don't finish until 6:30ish.... Then I come home, take the dog out and have two collars to make...

Haven't seen the pony for a few days now, I'm just too busy  

At least Skip has an afternoon with the dog walker, who he adores


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Good morning all!! Am up nice and early for work start of a 12 hour shift  see you all at 8pm


Oh, bless you! Hope it goes quickly x


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Morning!!!


Holy moly what were you doing up at that time? I got up at 7 let dogs out fed them then went back to bed..... P'ing it down here


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Holy moly what were you doing up at that time? I got up at 7 let dogs out fed them then went back to bed..... *P'ing it down here *


I wish it was here  just another stiflingly hot day which means the dogs won't be walked again until 7pm ish. And I've got bed sheets to wash today booooo


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Holy moly what were you doing up at that time? I got up at 7 let dogs out fed them then went back to bed..... P'ing it down here


Io wakes me up just after 5 every morning ( when the sun rises ) for food and I went back to sleep but then she kept moving about due to her season so I got up ut:

Got my nails done earlier too :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Afternoon! 

Dogs quickly walked as it is vile here today. A run a round pets at home for chews, lunch was toast and butter and lemon curd and half a family sized bar of orange aero but none of that really counts as I'm doing cod fillets with salad and wholemeal pittas for tea so that cancels it all out.....


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Dogs quickly walked as it is vile here today. A run a round pets at home for chews, lunch was toast and butter and *lemon crud *and half a family sized bar of orange aero but none of that really counts as I'm doing cod fillets with salad and wholemeal pittas for tea so that cancels it all out.....


Good lord you lot eat strange stuff 

Lazy half day crocheting round things planned before tackling some garage clearance (ex left me with a huge leaf, mice and spider filled pile of un lemony crud to deal with :cursing although ninja has decided to be monkey brains and has already stole a cork from the bin to taunt me with. I was going to leave a walk till this evening but its actually cooler today so many take her in a bit 

Prevaricating moi


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

First clotted cream now lemon crud? You anglo-saxons are weird....


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I edited it, I edited it, pair of smart arses, but crud may have been more apt! 

Ouesi, judging by my colouring (I wouldn't look out of place as an extra in game of thrones or braveheart) I think I would be 100% Celt. 

I've never thought about that before, you discover something new every day, don't you?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Walked captain ginger, home with coffee, going to mow the grass seeing as OH didnt bother before beggaring off out...... till tomorrow - men


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> I edited it, I edited it, pair of smart arses, but crud may have been more apt!
> 
> Ouesi, judging by my colouring (I wouldn't look out of place as an extra in game of thrones or braveheart) I think I would be 100% Celt.
> 
> I've never thought about that before, you discover something new every day, don't you?


LOL 

Honestly lemon curd doesnt sound much better than lemon crud. Curdled and clotted are not the most appetizing words :lol:

What IS lemon curd anyway?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> LOL
> 
> Honestly lemon curd doesnt sound much better than lemon crud. Curdled and clotted are not the most appetizing words :lol:
> 
> What IS lemon curd anyway?


Yellow magic :w00t:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon curd is a little bit of paradise :blushing:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lemon, egg yolks sugar beaten into kinda a lemon butter, kinda lemon jam its yum


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Lemon curd is divineness in a jar. Spread on a piece of toast with Lurpak butter it transcends any earthly experience you will ever have had. 

Unless you don't like lemons. 

Or have more of a life than I do.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

You can get orange curd too!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> You can get orange curd too!


My life is complete.
I need this


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmmmm lemon curd spread on a crumpet, divine


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> My life is complete.
> I need this


I make a mean blood orange curd, whole heap of beating, but worth it!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I make a mean blood orange curd, whole heap of beating, but worth it!


So, are you sending some this way?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lemon curd is vile, I prefer some strawberry jam 

Raining here too so having a lazy day. I do have 2 4000 word essays to do but they can p*ss off today.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

P***ing it down here atm.

Took Io on a onlead walk this morning and will take her out again later. Watching four in a bed atm


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Io wakes me up just after 5 every morning ( when the sun rises ) for food and I went back to sleep but then she kept moving about due to her season so I got up ut:
> 
> Got my nails done earlier too :smilewinkgrin:


Pictures plzzzz I got mine done last week lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Lemon, egg yolks sugar beaten into kinda a lemon butter, kinda lemon jam its yum


Oh good gawd I DO know what lemon curd is! It is horrible, vile stuff!! Sorry, have had it, and its blergh disgusting. Reminds me of yemas in Spain which are equally gross. But then, Im not a fan of eggs anyway, my least favorite part of them being the yolk, so anything with egg yolk is not my thing.

Im having a giant bowl of oatmeal with fresh blueberries. Neighbor up the road unloaded about a half a ton of blueberries on us, so Im putting blueberries in everything. Had them on salad the other day, quite tasty  No curd, crud, or clotting


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Pictures plzzzz I got mine done last week lol


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Oh good gawd I DO know what lemon curd is! It is horrible, vile stuff!! Sorry, have had it, and its blergh disgusting. Reminds me of yemas in Spain which are equally gross. But then, Im not a fan of eggs anyway, my least favorite part of them being the yolk, so anything with egg yolk is not my thing.
> 
> Im having a giant bowl of oatmeal with fresh blueberries. Neighbor up the road unloaded about a half a ton of blueberries on us, so Im putting blueberries in everything. Had them on salad the other day, quite tasty  No curd, crud, or clotting


Blasphemy!!

Dont you mean porridge?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


>


OMG, they are gorgeous. I'm extremely jealous now, mine are all raggedy, chipped and broken.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Blasphemy!!
> 
> Dont you mean porridge?


LOL :lol:
I will give you that porridge sounds way better than oatmeal. But at least its not oat curd or clotted oats :lol:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I was thinking of getting me nails done. I love varnished nails but I am not very precious about them & home varnished ones just get messy like within an hour, so I layer up more and then its too hard to get off  and then I get mum moaning at me three weeks in a row that I still haven't removed the old chipped flaking stuff  And I go to see clients and notice how awful they look just as I am pointing out stuff on plans 

I did ask my teenage nieces but they had a divided opinion 

Whats harder wearing - gel or shellac??


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> LOL :lol:
> I will give you that porridge sounds way better than oatmeal. But at least its not oat curd or clotted oats :lol:


Oat curd :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> I was thinking of getting me nails done. I love varnished nails but I am not very precious about them & home varnished ones just get messy like within an hour, so I layer up more and then its too hard to get off  and then I get mum moaning at me three weeks in a row that I still haven't removed the old chipped flaking stuff  And I go to see clients and notice how awful they look just as I am pointing out stuff on plans
> 
> I did ask my teenage nieces but they had a divided opinion
> 
> Whats harder wearing - gel or shellac??


I have jessica geleration nails every 3 weeks but tbh they last longer - have it on my feet for 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


>


Ohhhhhh I loveeee that colour.....

Just been out with dogs and KT put OH on his ass when her breaks failed practising recall is it wrong I laughed till I cried?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I have jessica geleration nails every 3 weeks but tbh they last longer - have it on my feet for 6 - 8 weeks.


Gel for me too


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

My nails


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine wont be pointy and long


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> My nails


Loveee!! I had orange and yellow a few weeks ago


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Shellac all the way. I may be somewhere hot and far away ATM and my shellac on natural nails is faberoony. 

Nailtiques is excellent too for growing good looking nails.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

No F&F you have done a younger niece, throwing me into confusion tho tbf its still 2-1 on gel


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shellac can damage your nails making it very dry and brittle, so gel for me. 

After last nights extravagance though today back on Turkey salad.. Yay...not


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Gel ruined my nails....... was fine whilst on but when I couldnt afford it anymore the real nails undernath were horrendoys... now just have pretty toes as my finger nails get shoved in mud, anti bac stuff, and nitrile gloves too often to keep a manicure nice.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have gel and they're my real nails


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat and Meezey, I LOVE your nails! I love getting mine done but I'm more of a gel girl as my actual nails have no strength to them at all  I usually go for th quite short but gel... I can't help it, I live a french manicure 

Just got home half an hour ago  Stopped at the chippy because I naughty and couldn't be bothered cooking  

Don't really needs to start on Monday! Can't start on a Sunday, can I?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Hanwombat and Meezey, I LOVE your nails! I love getting mine done but I'm more of a gel girl as my actual nails have no strength to them at all  I usually go for th quite short but gel... I can't help it, I live a french manicure
> 
> Just got home half an hour ago  Stopped at the chippy because I naughty and couldn't be bothered cooking
> 
> Don't really needs to start on Monday! Can't start on a Sunday, can I?


Thanks  I'm no really a girly sort of girl BUT I do like to have nice nails 

To totally gross you all out... one of my toe nails is soon to be destined to fall off after damaging it back in FEB! Gutted as I get my toenails painted too.. but I've been told she can create a nail for me in the mean time.

Chips are fine  I've actually had no chocolate today hmy:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Thanks  I'm no really a girly sort of girl BUT I do like to have nice nails
> 
> To totally gross you all out... one of my toe nails is soon to be destined to fall off after damaging it back in FEB! Gutted as I get my toenails painted too.. but I've been told she can create a nail for me in the mean time.
> 
> Chips are fine  I've actually had no chocolate today hmy:


No worries, I've got a dodgy toenail too after the goof that is my horse, stood on me 

It's due to fall off any minute now 

My aunt is a nail technician and she says that she's always making little toenails for people lol.

Anyone watching the diving? One of the English lads is 14 years old  He looks like a baby but is managing some amazing dives! I can't even jump from the first diving board, let alone 10 metres!!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Hanwombat and Meezey, I LOVE your nails! I love getting mine done but I'm more of a gel girl as my actual nails have no strength to them at all  I usually go for th quite short but gel... I can't help it, I live a french manicure
> 
> Just got home half an hour ago  Stopped at the chippy because I naughty and couldn't be bothered cooking
> 
> Don't really needs to start on Monday! Can't start on a Sunday, can I?


It's my one big girlie think lol they are my own nails too, but as mine are wee I have them covered with Gel and them gelish nail varnish  Hate not having my nails done..

OH has just made the best mac cheese god it was sooooooooooooooooo good, I feel sick now.. Watching Tom D diving ( he is soooooooooooo cute) and then going to eat Ice cream yummy...

Had KT off the lead today for the first time ( in an enclosed pitch) and she was a wee star.... Alllllllllllllll is good in my world...................:blushing:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> No worries, I've got a dodgy toenail too after the goof that is my horse, stood on me
> 
> It's due to fall off any minute now
> 
> ...


Nails aye ?  



Meezey said:


> It's my one big girlie think lol they are my own nails too, but as mine are wee I have them covered with Gel and them gelish nail varnish  Hate not having my nails done..
> 
> OH has just made the best mac cheese god it was sooooooooooooooooo good, I feel sick now.. Watching Tom D diving ( he is soooooooooooo cute) and then going to eat Ice cream yummy...
> 
> Had KT off the lead today for the first time ( in an enclosed pitch) and she was a wee star.... Alllllllllllllll is good in my world...................:blushing:


My nails are well long naturally haha - she said she loves doing them as most of her clients have short nails

Good girl KT! Io went for a quick walk around the block this evening, followed by a yummy kong. I miss our off lead walks.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> It's my one big girlie think lol they are my own nails too, but as mine are wee I have them covered with Gel and them gelish nail varnish  Hate not having my nails done..
> 
> OH has just made the best mac cheese god it was sooooooooooooooooo good, I feel sick now.. Watching Tom D diving ( he is soooooooooooo cute) and then going to eat Ice cream yummy...
> 
> Had KT off the lead today for the first time ( in an enclosed pitch) and she was a wee star.... Alllllllllllllll is good in my world...................:blushing:


I'm really enjoying the diving... Glass of wine in hand  Skip is driving me crazy but he won't go out in the rain... Even the dog walker left me a note saying that she took him to hers to play with her pooches for a couple of hours because he looked utterly miserable after she dragged him outside 

So glad KT was good off leash... I think she'll be a star once Cian's showed her the ropes


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Seriously try Nailtiques. I swear by it. In two weeks you'll have amazing nails. 

I'm in a hot country, sipping cava, looking fabulous, but preferring your company to the one I'm presently with. Lol. 

And I've been texting my dog sitter every day.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Freddie and frank said:


> Seriously try Nailtiques. I swear by it. In two weeks you'll have amazing nails.
> 
> I'm in a hot country, sipping cava, looking fabulous, but preferring your company to the one I'm presently with. Lol.
> 
> And I've been texting my dog sitter every day.


Ooh, where are ya?

Don't worry, most people would prefer our company me thinks


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

WOOHOO am home and settled, had a lovely bath and just ordered a big order from dominoes pizza!!! we have ordered.......wait for it.....

large pizza half meat feast, half hawaian
dough balls
chicken strips
chicken wings
wedges
and we got a free Ben and jerrys ice cream 


it will feed us for a week!!!! (or if am honest binge tonight and maybe breakfast tomorrow) 

I swear am not a greedy guts honest its a treat night...........honest :blushing:

How is everyone been today?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

We'll done KT! 

I ended up having a run round homebargains and B&M with mother and ended up buying nonsense I didn't really need, including fizzy laces which I have to eat in secret as things like that send my son bonkers. 

Kids are watching movies so I missed the ruddy diving although I did watch it last night. OH in from work in about half an hour and tomorrow I shall be going to my wee mo in laws for a full on Sunday roast + creamy puddings + branded biscuits. I don't buy branded biscuits so they are a thrill to me.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> WOOHOO am home and settled, had a lovely bath and just ordered a big order from dominoes pizza!!! we have ordered.......wait for it.....
> 
> large pizza half meat feast, half hawaian
> dough balls
> ...


:drool:

My day has been okay thank you. Got my nails done, walked the dog twice, watched tele...


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Just got in with the bears, saw a dog fly at another and a horrible fight ensued  now I'm watching the diving I recorded from earlier and OH is making tea 

What is everyone up to tomorrow?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

bearcub said:


> Just got in with the bears, saw a dog fly at another and a horrible fight ensued  now I'm watching the diving I recorded from earlier and OH is making tea
> 
> What is everyone up to tomorrow?


Sounds like a nasty fight 

Hope both dogs were okay.

Tomorrow, I'm working :crying: Off Monday though 😀


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Where do you work? Gosh I don't think I could work weekends again


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Boredddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Where do you work? Gosh I don't think I could work weekends again


Sales... It sucks but I'm on a good wage and commission, so I can't complain too much. Hopefully, eventually I can concentrate on the business full time but until then, I'll be a sales exec 

I'm on of those awful trust fund kids too... So I don't have to work too hard 

ETA: that sounded awful! I don't spend my trust fund money... I'm trying my hardest to make a living all by myself so that I don't have to rely on my family  Yeah, I can't explain that without sounding like a douch


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have eaten far too much :blushing: :blink::bored:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

As long as you enjoyed yourself, it's nothing to be ashamed of 

I'm rather partial to eating myself in to a coma lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Boredddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Me too!!!!!!


Me three!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeysus, no boredom here. Hubby came in, full of the joys of spring (a customer gave him a box of cadburys fingers, little amuses the innocent) and of course revved up the previously quiet sleeping dogs and son - who uses any excuse this weather to take his top of like he's one of the red hot chili peppers and then swing it round his head. 

Dogs had a play fight, emptied the toy box had an epic battle with a squeaky Santa. Then had a ball hammering various stag bars and bull horns off the laminate flooring and I ended up throwing a ball up and down the living room for ten minutes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

33 pages about food!!!

I just had a Mars bar for breakfast


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Bit freaked out about this thread... I made lemon curd muffins and had my nails gellished for the first time. Can someone start talking about lottery tickets?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sin-di-cut anyone ? :lol:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Bawling my eyes out at those bloody hobbitses, guys :crying:
"I'm glad to be with you, Samwise Gamgee. Here at the end of all things"

Waaaaaaah!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I would like to just have enough for a more rural house, my husband not to have to work anti social hours and to not worry continuously about money. School uniforms, birthdays, the dogs, heating in the winter, anything to do with car, to not struggle to keep your head above water would be my ultimate bliss.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> I would like to just have enough for a more rural house, my husband not to have to work anti social hours and to not worry continuously about money. School uniforms, birthdays, the dogs, heating in the winter, anything to do with car, to not struggle to keep your head above water would be my ultimate bliss.


Yeah I'd like enough, don't need a silly amount!

Mind you........a private island in the Pacific would be nice....


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Yeah I'd like enough, don't need a silly amount!
> 
> Mind you........a private island in the Pacific would be nice....


They start at quite reasonable prices 
Islands for Sale in South Pacific

(obviously I'm working hard saving the sick, not bored out my mind at work for another hour, so instead reading pages and pages of chatter about nails and yummy food!)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Tyton said:


> They start at quite reasonable prices
> Islands for Sale in South Pacific
> 
> (obviously I'm working hard saving the sick, not bored out my mind at work for another hour, so instead reading pages and pages of chatter about nails and yummy food!)


You're right! Cheapest is only £80,864! Bargain! And I really want to go back to Fiji! Perfect!

The most expensive is only 3 million, I reckon a few of us could rustle that up right? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I just want a wee cottage with a cat run and lots of land in the butt hole of nowhere and I'd be happy right here on our wee Emerald Isle.....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Night y'all  
Lying in bed with a little dog head on my knee :001_tt2:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Night y'all
> Lying in bed with a little dog head on my knee :001_tt2:


I'm lying in bed too, but mooching around on my phone 

G'night!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Ooh, where are ya?
> 
> Don't worry, most people would prefer our company me thinks


Oh only Tenerife but at a fabulous hotel with even better mojitos. 
Missing my three smelly fluff balls so much.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I just want a wee cottage with a cat run and lots of land in the butt hole of nowhere and I'd be happy right here on our wee Emerald Isle.....


Snap. Dream, greedy scenario is the wilds of Donegal with only the mountains and sea around me.

A utility room and dish washer would be joyous (the high heeled, glitterbomb me of old would be disgusted at such domestic wants) I would do a crash course driving test, we would have a range rover and an aga and our days would be spent climbing hills and watching the dogs swimming in the Atlantic.

We could be neighbours Meezey, in the Donegal sense and send up a flag (sure we are obsessed with them) to signal when it was time for coffee or doggy play time. Oh! We would be rich so that would include nails being done time, obs.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Snap. Dream, greedy scenario is the wilds of Donegal with only the mountains and sea around me.
> 
> A utility room and dish washer would be joyous (the high heeled, glitterbomb me of old would be disgusted at such domestic wants) I would do a crash course driving test, we would have a range rover and an aga and our days would be spent climbing hills and watching the dogs swimming in the Atlantic.
> 
> We could be neighbours Meezey, in the Donegal sense and send up a flag (sure we are obsessed with them) to signal when it was time for coffee or doggy play time. Oh! We would be rich so that would include nails being done time, obs.


Done deal...... Are you sure about the "fleg" there might be a flash mob protest when we take them down


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Sure we'll be grand over the border, down Mexico way, they love a fleg too, it's all GAA funny squares and 'up Donegal' so they'll never even notice ours - mine will have sequins and a smiley dog face. 

If you were to fly that THIS side of the border, well, stormont would need involved and I would probably need to fill some forms in, it's very tiring living here sometimes!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

How is everyone today? Enjoying a lazy Sunday I hope 

Currently sat with a cuppa watching TV, will take the dogs out afterwards as I have my brother cooking a lovely bit of local lamb for sunday roast! Can't wait :drool: I think a large glass of red will go nicely


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice relaxing Sunday, got up cleaned all the tanks, took KT on her first big long walk off lead with Cian she was brilliant and dare I say it more responsive than Cian lol she'd been here two weeks so sure that'll change when she gets more confident  Just cooked and eaten a lovely Sunday Beef Roast yummy about to eat Key lime pie cheese cake yummy........... Now going to chill.. Have tomorrow off too... Wonderful


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Tyton said:


> (obviously I'm working hard saving the sick, not bored out my mind at work for another hour, so instead reading pages and pages of chatter about nails and yummy food!)


As above :Yawn: 7 hours down; one more to go At least when I have to be back at the hospital AGAIN tomorrow, it's for OH's appointment and not work! Plus we then have the rest of the day off so can take the pups out for a proper walk now it's not so stiflingly hot


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ben and Jerry's frozen yogurt.... I love it I love it more than Ice cream.....


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

I`m doing absolutely nothing, other than cursing the weather since I`ve just put my washing out and it has started to rain :sneaky2:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Had a productive day!

Mowed the rest of the lawn, washed my car and cleaned the bathroom - plus walked the dog twice.

I haven't been on a off lead walk in nearly 4 weeks! This is the longest season EVER! Tempted to get her spayed in three months time, I've having agility withdrawal symptoms too :001_unsure:


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I've torn the ligaments in my right foot and can't walk!! So I'm on sofa waiting for pizza to be delivered, poor OH is my skivvy. Wonder if I can teach Daisy to make me a cuppa as he goes back to work tomorrow!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We've had our first 'family' walk today in ages. Last weekend I was making 9 cakes for the charity sale so I feel I'm missing out. Molly has been randomly barking at dogs and OH thought it was guarding but I go on excitement so I've been doings lots of Look At That and captured lots of good greetings. Out of 6 dogs, she only barked once and that was when the first 2 dogs crowded her.

Went to the farm shop for the weekly shop, did the ironing for work but off to bed in a bit. I didn't sleep well and it's affected my dyspraxia, I've dropped 5 things and fallen over in the last 2 hours.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ironing done, two wee dog walks, one on lead with my daughter as co pilot and t'other with hubby just now. 

Hubby was working so childer and I wandered up to meet him on his last run (he's a bus driver) and got the bus into town, we sat at the front of the top deck and my son was over joyed and gave a running commentary the whole way. I haven't been in town in ages and it was fascinating to be up high and go through really well off places and then on to the not so well off and see the sights. Son then got to sit in the drivers seat at the depot , go through the bus wash and other things that entertain little children vastly. 

Then went to mo in laws for a slap up Sunday roast, followed by butter cream cupcakes, did the second dog walk and wrecked my trainers yet again in the long wet grass and now watching the closing of the commonwealth games.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

OMG :yikes:you know I said yesterday, that this thread might be some sort of psychic predictor... and honestly I'm not at all like that.. because of the lemon curd and gell nails. Then I said talk about the lottery?





We've won.



£120. Honestly we really have.



Okay so not the big one but that's not bad. Who has premium bonds, let's chat about them too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> OMG :yikes:you know I said yesterday, that this thread might be some sort of psychic predictor... and honestly I'm not at all like that.. because of the lemon curd and gell nails. Then I said talk about the lottery?
> 
> We've won.
> 
> ...


Thats so cool!! Congrats, enjoy a splurge 

Semi-productive day here, did a longish run (8 miles), attempted to iron (I suck at ironing), called it good enough and then cleaned the two bathrooms, got the kids to clean their rooms, got the kitchen sorted, got one kids closet sorted out of stuff that no longer fits. Now off to town to drop clothes off to donate, drop off the recycling, pick up some produce at the farmers stand, and something else Im sure Ill remember when I get in to town.

Have to drive to the middle of nowhere tomorrow for a day of work-related training (not the fun dog training variety). Actually this should be fun too, lots to learn, just a long drive to get there and if I dont get back in time Ill miss hot yoga


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a scratch card sitting with £4 on it my mammy gave me, I'm going to throw caution to the wind and blow it all on the euromillions now. 

I have step class in the morning, I will have to lower my step like a newbie as I haven't been in so long. Tomorrow is the day that not a hint of chocolate or refined foods shall pass my lips. I swear..........


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

That's very exciting MollySmith  Enjoy treating yourself!

Poor Florence has spent most of this afternoon being sick  she must have found something revolting that didn't agree with her on her walk with OH this morning. She's now on starvation for 12hrs and we're snuggled up on the sofa watching the Commonwealth Games closing ceremony


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

I feel the need to resurrect this thread.

With a picture of a goat.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I feel the need to resurrect this thread.
> 
> With a picture of a goat.


Yay feel the goat love!! Am off to work will be back on later to see some goat's :w00t:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Goat morning


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I feel the need to resurrect this thread.
> 
> With a picture of a goat.


Can I raise you with this.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Good morning folks. 
Loving the goats....unfortunately I don't have the technical ability to join in. Or in other words my little brain would be scrambled if I tried to understand how to do it. :huh:

Anyway....question for Meezy and Hannawombat......these Jessica geleration nails, are they similar to shellac? I ask because next Monday me and my sister are at a spa day for our birthdays and I want to treat her to a pedicure. The place does Jessica geleration but I've never heard of it or had it done. It sounds good. 

I'm back from hols, got my three babies back, :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:. They're all washed and brushed and looking good. They all had a swim in the river yesterday so alls good. 
Got my sister and tribe coming to stay with me on Saturday for a few days so there'll be 4 labs bouncing around my house...YAY.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Freddie and frank said:


> Good morning folks.
> Loving the goats....unfortunately I don't have the technical ability to join in. Or in other words my little brain would be scrambled if I tried to understand how to do it. :huh:
> 
> Anyway....question for Meezy and Hannawombat......these Jessica geleration nails, are they similar to shellac? I ask because next Monday me and my sister are at a spa day for our birthdays and I want to treat her to a pedicure. The place does Jessica geleration but I've never heard of it or had it done. It sounds good.
> ...


I've never used the shellac but jessica geleration is amazing! Also if she had it on her feet it'll last weeks and weeks and weeks - I usually have it on my feet for up to 8 weeks - doesn't chip or anything! Obviously all you get is just nail regrowth :w00t:


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

In an effort to get my fat but into gear, i have signed up for a week long bootcamp  - the OH paying for it as a Bday present - TBH I would have preferred a new Gucci. 

So have started today in earnest. I have knee injuries (sustained doing offroad riding) and am just generally very unfit. So this morning, me and the Bud went for a jog (cant really call it a run  ) 

The great thing I discovered with him, is he will grab the lead between his teeth and pull me along with him. So plan is to do this every morning with gym in the evenings....


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I've never used the shellac but jessica geleration is amazing! Also if she had it on her feet it'll last weeks and weeks and weeks - I usually have it on my feet for up to 8 weeks - doesn't chip or anything! Obviously all you get is just nail regrowth :w00t:


My personal opinion but will never use the shellac - it completely destroys your nails.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> I've never used the shellac but jessica geleration is amazing! Also if she had it on her feet it'll last weeks and weeks and weeks - I usually have it on my feet for up to 8 weeks - doesn't chip or anything! Obviously all you get is just nail regrowth :w00t:


Thanks. Sorry I just realised I spelt your username wrong.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Freddie and frank said:


> Thanks. Sorry I just realised I spelt your username wrong.


Thats okay! My name is Hannah anyways


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Freddie and frank said:


> Good morning folks.
> Loving the goats....unfortunately I don't have the technical ability to join in. Or in other words my little brain would be scrambled if I tried to understand how to do it. :huh:
> 
> Anyway....question for Meezy and Hannawombat......these Jessica geleration nails, are they similar to shellac? I ask because next Monday me and my sister are at a spa day for our birthdays and I want to treat her to a pedicure. The place does Jessica geleration but I've never heard of it or had it done. It sounds good.
> ...


I wouldn't and haven't used shellac , but gelish nails would be the only one I'd go for they last longer than shellac and are harder wearing and offer more colours, you'd be harder pushed now to find places that do shellac, most will do gelish nails


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Serious who stole the weekend anyway?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Go you! I too would prefer a Gucci though 

I haven't been a good run for a few months now and I used to do five-ten miles per day  And I wonder why I'm piling on weight  

I have a running belt and wee Skip really pulls with all his weight when running so it's handy for the first little bit... Not so much when we get to the woods and I let him off lol.

Who else is working today? I can't be the only sado sitting at a desk? :crying:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not working I'm afraid :yikes: I have a week off :001_tt1:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Go you! I too would prefer a Gucci though
> 
> I haven't been a good run for a few months now and I used to do five-ten miles per day  And I wonder why I'm piling on weight
> 
> ...


The link in your signature doesn't work


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm not working I'm afraid :yikes: I have a week off :001_tt1:


Lucky you... But I'll let you off 

Well, I'm working today and tomorrow, then I'm off for EIGHT DAYS!!!! Yay!!!

Have you been riding on your ponies yet?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Lucky you... But I'll let you off
> 
> Well, I'm working today and tomorrow, then I'm off for EIGHT DAYS!!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Have you been riding on your ponies yet?


Very nice!

No I haven't - Hollie has been retired for nearly 5 years due to an old neck injury from a previous owner - basically we almost lost her and she is too dangerous to ride now as she used to collapse. She loves her retirement though :001_tt1: used to be a little sad as I loved going on her adventures but shes happy.

Sombra is rideable but shes had a nice break since my parents 'rescued' her as she is an ex polo pony (argentine) and they thought they'd give her a deserved break and plan to gradually bring her back into work soon - but it would only be light work as my mum isn't the most confident of riders but she is currently riding another horse a few days a week to get her confidence back.

So no riding for me :yikes: haven't ridden in about 2 - 3 years :/ plan to start again next year though and hopefully Sombra will be in work too.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Very nice!
> 
> No I haven't - Hollie has been retired for nearly 5 years due to an old neck injury from a previous owner - basically we almost lost her and she is too dangerous to ride now as she used to collapse. She loves her retirement though :001_tt1: used to be a little sad as I loved going on her adventures but shes happy.
> 
> ...


Aww, they sound like they have a lovely life now 

Very lucky ponies 

I took a two year break from riding a few years back... It was hard to get back in to again, but I fell back in love with it pretty quickly


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I'm not working I'm afraid :yikes: I have a week off :001_tt1:


Biatchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Lucky you... But I'll let you off
> 
> Well, I'm working today and tomorrow, then I'm off for EIGHT DAYS!!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Have you been riding on your ponies yet?


Biatchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Biatchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


Hehe 

I do love the thought of time off


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Aww, they sound like they have a lovely life now
> 
> Very lucky ponies
> 
> I took a two year break from riding a few years back... It was hard to get back in to again, but I fell back in love with it pretty quickly


I booked half hour lesson a couple of years back after about 3 year break (the last riding being the last strenuous exercise I did) 'Are you experienced' they asked 'walk trot and canter' Yeesssss I replied. Feck me  how I managed to dismount, return the horse to stable, tack to store and walk to my car I dont know  took a fortnight to recover 

Loved it but it put me off trying again lol!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm supposed to be working ...at home today and tomorrow, out to work wed and thurs then working at home friday again.  i need to turn the computer off so i don't get distracted. :nonod:

I would love to go horse riding again. We started when we were 3-4 years old but couldn't afford our own horse.My grandad used to pay for our lessons and did offer to buy us one, but my parents couldn't afford the upkeep.we helped out at a local stables for a while when we were about 11, free of charge cause we loved it. I stopped when i was about 14. The horse i looked after was called Bella. She was the most gentle girl. I loved her but one day they sold her and i was devastated. :crying:


Would love to try it again, but wouldn't even know how to get on a horse now, let alone ride one.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> I booked half hour lesson a couple of years back after about 3 year break (the last riding being the last strenuous exercise I did) 'Are you experienced' they asked 'walk trot and canter' Yeesssss I replied. Feck me  how I managed to dismount, return the horse to stable, tack to store and walk to my car I dont know  took a fortnight to recover
> 
> Loved it but it put me off trying again lol!


Lol, we have a girl at the yard who hasn't had a lesson or even sat on a horse before... I let her ride Coop and gave her a little mini lesson... I swear, she almost died and that was just at walk and trot 

She hasn't been back


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Freddie and frank said:


> i'm supposed to be working ...at home today and tomorrow, out to work wed and thurs then working at home friday again.  i need to turn the computer off so i don't get distracted. :nonod:
> 
> I would love to go horse riding again. We started when we were 3-4 years old but couldn't afford our own horse.My grandad used to pay for our lessons and did offer to buy us one, but my parents couldn't afford the upkeep.we helped out at a local stables for a while when we were about 11, free of charge cause we loved it. I stopped when i was about 14. The horse i looked after was called Bella. She was the most gentle girl. I loved her but one day they sold her and i was devastated. :crying:
> 
> Would love to try it again, but wouldn't even know how to get on a horse now, let alone ride one.


You're more than welcome to visit my stinky beast and have a go


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Go you! I too would prefer a Gucci though
> 
> I haven't been a good run for a few months now and I used to do five-ten miles per day  And I wonder why I'm piling on weight
> 
> ...


The only thing I found with Bud is he kept running in front of me and in between my legs... maybe trying to teach him a leg weave was not the best idea I've had..

5/10 miles - I'm struggling to do 1. I used to do weight training - so getting back into that as well. But adding in the running/cycling because I really really dont want to bulk up.

And yes, I am working as well today :crying:

But have next Tuesday off to go rally driving


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> You're more than welcome to visit my stinky beast and have a go


Ha ha,thanks, bit of a way to go, but if i'm ever up that far north.........perhaps.
 

Right, got to do some work now...have nice days everyone.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Aww, they sound like they have a lovely life now
> 
> Very lucky ponies
> 
> I took a two year break from riding a few years back... It was hard to get back in to again, but I fell back in love with it pretty quickly


Yeah they have a happy life  Had Hollie over 10 years now - can't believe how fast its gone!

I may consider a part loan in the future, but its not the same as owning but I don't see that happening soon, plus I don't think I have the time currently :crying:



Meezey said:


> Biatchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


:blush:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Yeah they have a happy life  Had Hollie over 10 years now - can't believe how fast its gone!
> 
> I may consider a part loan in the future, but its not the same as owning but I don't see that happening soon, plus I don't think I have the time currently :crying:
> 
> :blush:


My friend part loans her horse because she's currently pregnant (my friend, not the horse lol)... It's great for her but I get what you mean, loaning a horse isn't the same


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> My friend part loans her horse because she's currently pregnant (my friend, not the horse lol)... It's great for her but I get what you mean, loaning a horse isn't the same


Yeah - would be nice though to get back into it. Obviously I do all the other bits with mine when I see them - just not the riding.

If I ever did manage to afford a horse, I'd have to part loan them out because as I say I never always seem to have the time, it was easier when I was young as mum, my sister and I all did Hollie, my dad is great now, he does everything with Hollie and Sombra :001_tt1:


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

a little bit off topic but.. someone was chatting to me about this...

both my OH and I ride motorbikes, my OH is also a keen cyclist and its been noticed everytime, if we are not together and go past a biker, or cyclist Bud gets really excited - until he realises its not me or the OH, and its like his shoulders sag... "oh its not you" and then much to people's chagrin - just ignores them... 

Does anyone else do sports that their dog recognises?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Still dealing with disgusting smelling dog. Today was bath #3. Baking soda, vinegar, shampoo.... Im going to try coffee grounds if this doesnt work.

We found maggoty skunk parts in the woods (it stinks to high heaven outside too) so Im thinking Bates killed it after or in the process of getting skunked. He also has a good gash on his nose that Im guessing is related.  

Anyone want a free dog?


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

doesnt tomato juice work?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

AJ600 said:


> doesnt tomato juice work?


I think its just the acidity thats supposed to neutralize the odor. Same idea with the vinegar and baking soda.

I might just shave him bald if this last round doesnt work. I should be grateful hes a short coated dog with very sparse hair as it is LOL!


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Day 2 of my jogging attempt... 

So Bud is now calming down on the jog. He is still holding onto the lead but is not dashing in front of me or trying to get between my legs. Little monster seems to be enjoying it to. We ran past the duck pond, some pigeons and even a couple of cats - and he did not even look at them


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Woke up in such a baddddddddddddddddd mood today  had really bad nights sleepeven by my standard....... Think I might just growl at people all day.......... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Woke up in such a baddddddddddddddddd mood today  had really bad nights sleepeven by my standard....... Think I might just growl at people all day.......... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But look at that face in your signature - you cant stay mad for long.

Im going to be spending the day with our development team if it makes you feel better.... aaargh.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Woke up in such a baddddddddddddddddd mood today  had really bad nights sleepeven by my standard....... Think I might just growl at people all day.......... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dexter woke me up twice through the night, needing the loo... Not funny 

I'm a grouch today too... Was making collars until midnight and then Dexter's toilet breaks.... Yawn!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Still dealing with disgusting smelling dog. Today was bath #3. Baking soda, vinegar, shampoo.... Im going to try coffee grounds if this doesnt work.
> 
> We found maggoty skunk parts in the woods (it stinks to high heaven outside too) so Im thinking Bates killed it after or in the process of getting skunked. He also has a good gash on his nose that Im guessing is related.
> 
> Anyone want a free dog?


Swap ya for a slightly mental ginger one, with unexplained leg wound? BUT he doesnt smell, and has never rolled in anything minging (water/ muddy puddles aside) in the 3 years I have had him :biggrin:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

AJ600 said:


> But look at that face in your signature - you cant stay mad for long.
> 
> Im going to be spending the day with our development team if it makes you feel better.... aaargh.


I also have a demo today which doesn't fill me with excitement :001_rolleyes: I need to snap out of this mood lol

Did have a chuckle this morning at KT beating Cian up, he is twice her size and she kept bowling him over in the garden, he is such a softy he just let her do what she wants, and when you tell her off for being so rough, he comes over and invites her to play again.........  Big lad getting beaten up by his little sister


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Meezey said:


> I also have a demo today which doesn't fill me with excitement :001_rolleyes: I need to snap out of this mood lol
> 
> Did have a chuckle this morning at KT beating Cian up, he is twice her size and she kept bowling him over in the garden, he is such a softy he just let her do what she wants, and when you tell her off for being so rough, he comes over and invites her to play again.........  Big lad getting beaten up by his little sister


Do you want to swap???

I would gladly do your demo!

Bud is the same way with small dogs - which is why it surprises me that he is reactive to other dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Swap ya for a slightly mental ginger one, with unexplained leg wound? BUT he doesnt smell, and has never rolled in anything minging (water/ muddy puddles aside) in the 3 years I have had him :biggrin:


Ha ha  Ill take the mental one too, hed fit right in here 

Bates does the unexplained wounds all the time too  His multiple baths have uncovered various scars, scabs, and scratches... He really needs to develop some sort of sense of self-preservation some time soon.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dex has none either...... round wound mid fore leg, no explaination.... odd dog.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io is such a traitor!

I'm staying with my parents and last night instead of sleeping with me, she slept ALL night on my parents bed and only woke me up when she wanted feeding.. at 5:30am!


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Some days go better than most - my DT meets finished earlier - everyone back on track. 

More importantly, one of the guys that work for me has just delivered me a carrot cake.  

His wife has been quite ill and so I've arranged for him to work from home for the past few weeks. To say thanks, his mom baked me a cake and he just dropped it off. So taking it into the office tomorrow for everyone to share 

Now I just need to hide it from the OH.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good enough day so far, slept like a log after a good night at russy's first class and Shadows first night back after summer break. 

They've been walked, had their lunch and now settling down for a wee kip, yippee!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

we don't normally leave max my dog with anyone, ( have trust issues).

once when OH and i had to go to hopspital, we left max with an old friend, thinking, with him having dogs in the past, and treated them well, he would be perfect to leave max with for a couple of hours.

were we wrong, yes. on getting home friend had taken max to his lock-up. he was tinkering about with his 'bike. it was a cold day and he had a calor gas heater on, and , yes, you all can see what happened next. max's tail had gone through the front of heater and had gotten burned. we took him to vet but there was really nothing much they could do.

my friend gave me a tip and stated, once the wound had healed, put coconut oil on where the wound was. we have done this and it looked much better.

has anyone ever used coconut oil for similar?

also friend gave me a tip for cleaning max's ears, just the floppy bits not inside the ear. green tea, cooled and put into fridge, then once cold administer to floppy part of ear.

heavy rain today and cold, brr, thank goodness for waterproofs,


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well another day of hydro for the boys  we will be going in an hour or so!


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Day 3 of jogging. 

And Bud is really getting into it now. This morning (for most of it) he was at my side - only a couple of times where he pulled me ahead. 

And for the last bit, we had another person with us. Agreed to meet tomorrow morning to join us for the whole thing. Yeah cos there is nothing I want more than being all hot and sweaty, with a relatively fit bloke and not in the way that could get me into trouble with the OH. :hand: :001_tongue: :w00t: 

:blush:


----------

